# Website clock is fast



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Jon,

I would have PM'd you about this, but that feature is not avalable for your profile.

I was noticed the other day, that the times for the posts, and the time displayed at the bottom of the threads is for GMT. Well, unfortunatly it is 2 hours fast for GMT.

I am sure most posters didn't notice (nor probably cared), but since I live in the UK, it stood out. I belive the time zone it is running currently is for Moscow.

Just an overly anal observation...


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> *Jon,
> 
> I would have PM'd you about this, but that feature is not avalable for your profile.
> 
> ...


We just pick the time zone(even if it's not correct) that makes our personal clock read correctly.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Website clock is fast*



johnlew said:


> *
> 
> We just pick the time zone(even if it's not correct) that makes our personal clock read correctly. *


Yeah, that's what we do!!!

(note to self, change time zone setting in profile )


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

It's because when the server was reset they forgot to change the server time to GMT. Let me look into it.


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Fixed. :thumbup:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Not fast anymore?*



Desertnate said:


> *
> 
> Hey, I am all for that! Once I realize that I am not two hours late for work all is good because it makes me feel like the day is going much quicker.
> 
> ...


Maybe you missed the post just above yours that said: "Fixed" :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Not fast anymore?*



Clem said:


> *
> 
> Maybe you missed the post just above yours that said: "Fixed" :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: *


The problem is that we are posting at the same time.

While I was typing the above message you were posting what the problems were and the fix. I then went back in a deleted the post to keep from looking like a looser, and look at that, my stupidity can't be hidden. You already quoted me while I was deleting the post:banghead:

Ack...not my day


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Not fast anymore?*



Desertnate said:


> *
> 
> The problem is that we are posting at the same time.
> 
> ...


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I had been using Pacific time for a while to get the correct time. It was off for me this morning, then I switched to correct central time :thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Now EVERYBODY is going to have the wrong time that didn't see this post. Maybe you need an ACHTUNG post, Clem.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I just noticed the web clock error and changed it; then I noticed this post.

It's about time its correct, I was doing the same thing as Nate to fix this.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

A big thanks to Desertnate for pointing this out . . . I always wondered why the clock was always off !!!

It's nice to finally see the right time :thumbup:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Not like anyone could have emailed me or Jon about it :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Clem

I have to set my time zone to Wake Island to get it right, someone forgot that we do not change during the year, it's HST all the time, but at least now I am in real time again.:thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Clem said:


> *Not like anyone could have emailed me or Jon about it :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: *


Email you . . . Nah !!!

Hey . . . where are my Bimmerfest stickers ? ?

:lmao:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *Not like anyone could have emailed me or Jon about it :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: *


I do not see the little email button below your signature How are we to know your Clem @ e46fanatics address


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Email you . . . Nah !!!
> 
> ...


Do I owe you bimmerfest stickers?



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I do not see the little email button below your signature How are we to know your Clem @ e46fanatics address *


:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: *


:dunno:

Let Clem know 
:angel:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Clem said:


> *
> 
> Do I owe you bimmerfest stickers?
> *


You have any ? ?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> You have any ? ? *


I do :angel:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I do :angel: *


I know you do but aren't they reserved for your buddy Jon only ?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I know you do but aren't they reserved for your buddy Jon only ? *


:lmao: :lmao:

He never asked for one, but if he needs one you'll have to get to the back of the line


----------



## Sabrina (Jan 29, 2002)

We never answer the question "What time is it?" ... Oh, about 1/4 past 2 or 1/2 past 7... Nowadays it's 4:34 or 2:02. 

With the uncertainty of error with regard to time keeping becoming an ever diminishing value, I think Bimmerfest should have a clock feature in digital form taken out to the .1 arc second... Ideally we should go as far out as angstroms but lets be real here... And it should have a menu pull down feature to automatically show every time zone... 

This naturally should be traceable to NIST via the 100khz Loran C signal broadcast across the country from specific locations... Bimmerfest then should acquire a Cesium beam atomic time standard with the 100khz radio comparator... The display should also show the error between the 100khz derived signal from the cesium oscillator to the 100khz radio signal... 

This way we can have faith all our time keeping devices in our lives are set correctly.


----------

